# Special State Pension for Irish living outside the State.



## Armada (4 Jun 2009)

Hi All, 

Not really sure if anyone can help me out with this, but here goes... 

Basically an elderly uncle of mine, living in the UK qualified for a Special State Irish pension because he had "stamps" paid here prior to 1953. I believe he got half the old age pension a person here receives. Incredible really considering he had left the country 50 years ago!! but that's for another day.

I think he also qualified for an allowance for his wife(UK). He has passed away and his wife thinks she will get his pension paid to her. Could this actually be possible?

I cannot find a lot of information pertaining to this when I searched www.welfare.ie.

Thanks a lot


----------



## gipimann (5 Jun 2009)

If a pensioner dies, payment of the pension can be made to the surviving spouse for 6 weeks after the date of death.

After that time, he/she should apply for widows or widower's contributory pension.

If you follow the link on SW website to State Pension Contributory and click on "operational guidelines" on the right of the page, you'll get some information on payments following death.


----------



## Armada (5 Jun 2009)

Thank you for that Gipimann. Does that apply to non resident pensions too. Will his widow still receive haf of the widows pension?


----------



## gipimann (5 Jun 2009)

There doesn't appear to be a distinction in the guidelines between resident and non-resident pensions in relation to the payment after death.

The amount of widow's pension will depend on the number of PRSI Contributions / Stamps which your late uncle had.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Jun 2009)

gipimann said:


> There doesn't appear to be a distinction in the guidelines between resident and non-resident pensions in relation to the payment after death.
> 
> The amount of widow's pension will depend on the number of PRSI Contributions / Stamps which your late uncle had.


 

AFAIK, contributory pensions can be paid abroad, non-contributory can't.


----------



## Armada (8 Jun 2009)

Thank you both.

 It appears she will receive a Widows pension - not sure whether its a full or half amount. My uncle left Ireland when he was 19 after working for about 2 years here. He died aged 72.

I still find it incredible tbh that she is entitled to anything given that 2 private pensions are in place and 2(now 1) UK state pensions. While I agree that in some circumstances payment might be appropriate, surely after that length of time has elapsed it should be means tested.


----------



## amtc (8 Jun 2009)

My grandmother gets a widows pension from Ireland in Australia and the Irish pension is taken off her Australian pension, so in a sense that's means tested.


----------

